# Galaxy Rasboras and feeding



## printf (16 Feb 2012)

I currently feed my Galaxy Rasbora with very very crushed up flake or with ZM-300 fry food. They take both from the water column but as the tank is very small it obviously doesn't stay in suspension for long before it settles on to the plants - I have seen them take food off the leaves from time to time.

The fish are growing and colouring up and they look and behave healthily so i'm not concerned about them from that point of view, but does anyone know if they do normally just eat from the water column and if so does anyone have any recommendations for some very slow sinking food I might try as an alternative ?

Thanks


----------



## Sentral (16 Feb 2012)

Flake is fine, I finely crush and place in a area of turbulence so sinks quicker,  I also feed mine daphnia once of twice a week as well. They feed from the column mainly but they appear to graze on microfauna from rocks/gravel a well.


----------



## dw1305 (16 Feb 2012)

Hi all,


> The fish are growing and colouring up and they look and behave healthily


 That is the main thing.


> I also feed mine daphnia once of twice a week as well


 _Daphnia_ is always a good idea, and some live food may well condition them into breeding mode.

I haven't kept CPD, but for most small fish Microworms are a useful food supplement, and they tend to remain in the water column for a long time period. I routinely feed a small scrape of both Microworms and Grindal worms everyday, the fish like them and because they wriggle they elicit the "feeding response", which means you can feed them together with a new food and the fish are more likely to sample the new food.

cheers Darrel


----------



## viktorlantos (16 Feb 2012)

Feeding them with Cyclop-eeze (powder not the flake) which works perfectly for these or smaller kind of nano fishes. This also makes really good color on any fish. There's also a great food ADA AP1 Gold but that's not really accessible nowadays.

These are typicaly super small powder kind of premium food and sinking slowly


----------



## Christie_ZXR (16 Feb 2012)

Discovered it totally by accident, but mine seem to enjoy tetra baby food. That stays floating around for a fair while.


----------



## ghostsword (16 Feb 2012)

I feed mine Duplarin G, a powder for nano fish. Also drop some artemia eggs (shell less) drop daily.

They are on a 35l tank, got 10, but rarely see them as the tank is full of needle java fern and moss.


___________________________


----------



## dw1305 (16 Feb 2012)

Hi all,


> artemia eggs (shell less)


 I like these as well decapsulated BBS, I get mine from "A World of Fish" via Ebay or TA Aquaculture do them as well. I'd recommend both these sellers.


> Feeding them with Cyclop-eeze (powder not the flake) which works perfectly for these or smaller kind of nano fishes. This also makes really good color on any fish.


 Another good call, it is the Astaxanthin (Carotenoid) in both Cyclops and BBS that makes the fish colour up. You can also get the same effect from the Astax Red Crumb TA Aquaculture sell.

cheers Darrel


----------



## printf (16 Feb 2012)

Cheers for all the replies, some useful info there.   

The ZM-300 I use sounds like it would be the equivalent of the powders mentioned, in the interest of buggering about with something I haven't done before I think I might try to culture some worms as well.

Regarding Cyclopeeze, I keep marine as well and have got a frozen bar that I use - has anyone ever tried the frozen version in a freshwater setup ?


----------



## spyder (16 Feb 2012)

Hikari Micro Pellets and frozen micro bloodworms. Mine love em both and the HMP's float a good while and sink fairly slowly.


----------



## dw1305 (16 Feb 2012)

Hi all,


> The ZM-300 I use sounds like it would be the equivalent of the powders mentioned, in the interest of buggering about with something I haven't done before I think I might try to culture some worms as well.


The ZM systems food and kit is all really good quality, they sell a lot to Universities etc. It just works out quite expensive if you buy large amounts of food. 

PM me if struggle to get worm cultures, I'm away next week (although I should have access to the WWW) but I can send some the week after.

cheers Darrel


----------



## printf (16 Feb 2012)

Thanks for the offer Darrel, I'll see how I get on and get back to you if I have no joy.


----------

